# Asperger/autism test?



## LoveleeB

Has anyone heard of or tried the "tilt" test?

"Choose a time when the infant is alert and calm. A tired, cranky baby may not yield accurate results in the tilt test. Hold the baby at the waist in the upright position over a bed, couch or other soft surface.

Slowly tilt the baby to the left. Stop when the infant is at a 45 degree angle. Repeat the Asperger's tilt test by slowly leaning the baby to the right until the baby is at a 45 degree angle.

Note whether the baby tries to keep his head upright or if she keeps it aligned with the rest of her body. An infant with Asperger's Syndrome will try to keep his head aligned with his body. A typical baby will try to keep her head in the upright position."


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

never heard of it hun but please do not read into things xx My youngest flapped as a baby too and she is NT. x


----------



## JASMAK

I have not heard of that either. I am not going to do it either, with my littlest...would just scare the crap out of me..and she seems fine developmentally so far.


----------



## Annie77

LoveleeB said:


> Has anyone heard of or tried the "tilt" test?
> 
> "Choose a time when the infant is alert and calm. A tired, cranky baby may not yield accurate results in the tilt test. Hold the baby at the waist in the upright position over a bed, couch or other soft surface.
> 
> Slowly tilt the baby to the left. Stop when the infant is at a 45 degree angle. Repeat the Asperger's tilt test by slowly leaning the baby to the right until the baby is at a 45 degree angle.
> 
> Note whether the baby tries to keep his head upright or if she keeps it aligned with the rest of her body. An infant with Asperger's Syndrome will try to keep his head aligned with his body. A typical baby will try to keep her head in the upright position."

_ do some work with autistic kids and I have never heard of this before_


----------

